# Car themed names



## Kracker

My OH is a car nut and our Son is named Jensen after the Classic car, Jensen interceptor or healy. We are hoping for another edition and will officially TTC in July. Anyway, he is hoping to stick to the car themed naming,and I can't think of any girls names which are car related. The only 2 boys names I like are Austin (also made a healy) and Aston.
If anyone can think of any I would appreciate it. Thanks x


----------



## scrummy mummy

almera for a girl? x

edit- as in nissan almera sorry couldnt think of anything else x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mercedes?
like a mercedes-benz:)


----------



## Floralaura

Mini
Jaguar
Xsara
Porche


----------



## pixydust

Sierra? idk


----------



## mummyof2

Clio


----------



## Seity

Tiffany, like the Tiffany Classic.
https://members.cox.net/tiffanyclassic/tiffantside2trim727.jpg


----------



## alibaba24

shelby? like a shelby mustang? like the gt500 from gone in 60 seconds! all men iv ever spoke to love eleanor :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







gt500.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Mini


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

What about 

Shelby 
Opel
nova
KIA
lexi - from lexus
enzo - maybe more of a boys name


----------



## Cinderella

I love Sierra and Shelby!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jetta (Volkswagon)
Sequoia (Toyota)
Shelby
Morgan
Nova
Lexus
Mercedes
Porshe (Porsha)
Kia

Boys:
Falcon
Bentley


----------



## venusrockstar

Lincoln for a boy

Mercedes for a girl


----------



## readyforbaby

Avalon! Great name.


----------



## trashit

i like Mini!


----------



## AP

Right thats it I wanna call my next LO Mercedes!


----------



## stephx

Piper? As in piper cross lol

If anyone has seen death race, the guy on there named his little girl Piper... I think its dead cute :)

xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about Cooper, for a boy?


----------



## Zo23

Sally? Like Mustang Sally? I don't know much about cars so I don't know if thats a real thing or if I am just thinking of the song...


----------



## AFC84

I quite like Clio [except Cleo] and Elise :)


----------



## Kracker

Thanks guys, I quite like Elise. Thats one we didn't think of!!
Definately can't use Mini, it was my childhood name for my lady bits!!!!
Mercedes reminds me of that girl on Hollyoaks and Shelby, which is lovely, is my friends daughters name. I may pinch it anyway!!! If you think of anymore post them xx


----------



## scotsgirl

iv got a belter.... corvette???
i think thats lovely and soo different x


----------



## kimmykinz_

mercedes-porche. 
I have a friend called that :D


----------



## AFC84

Kracker said:


> Thanks guys, I quite like Elise. Thats one we didn't think of!!
> *Definately can't use Mini, it was my childhood name for my lady bits!!!!*
> Mercedes reminds me of that girl on Hollyoaks and Shelby, which is lovely, is my friends daughters name. I may pinch it anyway!!! If you think of anymore post them xx

Hahaha...mine too! :lol:


----------



## isil

Elise is a gorgeous girl name, girl names are hard to think of! 

I know a lady who has a boy called Ayrton (not sure if that's the right spelling)


----------



## eeyore83

Friend's sister named her little boy Hudson. (Think classic car. Or Doc Hudson from the movie Cars ;))


----------



## samface182

aston can be a girls name too, but spelt astyn. dont know if that is still in ur theme though because its spelt different x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The only one I like is Elise :)


----------



## FLSG

Bentley
Megan (Megane)
Leon (Seat Leon) or Leona
Mazda

x


----------

